# puppy potty training question



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

While I'm not a first time dog owner I am a first time puppy owner.  My husband and I were given a 4 wk Husky/Shepperd mix after someone heard that we'd lost our pit bull. We've been trying to crate/pee pad train her until she gets old enough to go out side with our Lab/Shepperd mix when he goes out to eliminate. Is this going to hinder outside training at a later date or are we doing it right?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh! My first thought is a 4 week old is way, way too young to leave it's mama! Lots of important things go on between mama and siblings during these early weeks, including learning bite inhibition. Normally, people don't recommend taking a pup away from mama until about 8-10 weeks old! 

But, that wasn't your question, so....
I have done pee pads, and I would never do them again. For us, it made our puppy want to pee/poop on anything remotely "pad-like", like throw rugs, door mats, bath mats, kitchen rugs, etc. So, we actually took all those type of rugs out of our home for a time. 

Puppies can get really used to going on a certain type of surface, so it might make it harder for them to go on grass or dirt, or gravel or pavement in the future. It is also basically letting them think that it's ok to go in the house.

I would just take her outside to go, but not at the same time as your older dog. In general puppies should go:
-after waking up (even from naps)
-after eating/drinking
-after playing/exercising
-besides those times, every 30 minutes or so.
-say the same words every time, so they start learning what it means.
-if you catch them going in the house, interrupt her with a sound, then rush her out so she can finish.
-lots of praise and treats for outside potty! 
-if she does have inside accidents, clean with an enzymatic cleaner so she won't be attracted to that spot again. Don't scold or punish; it's likely to make her nervous about peeing/pooping, or it will make her hide it from you.
-puppies don't get the signals from their bodies that they need to pee/poop at very young ages, so sometimes they're just going on about their business, and BOOM, they have to go NOW! So, be patient!

Crates are excellent for potty training. And, also for keeping your puppy safe. Basically, anytime you can't be actively watching your puppy 100% of the time, it's a good idea to crate her. So, when I'm home and can keep my eyes on my puppy, she's out with me. But, if I have to use the bathroom, or do some laundry, or whatever it may be that takes my eyes off her, I crate her.
You see, puppies generally don't want to pee/poop in their crates. Also, it keeps accidents on your floor to a minimum. She can't have an accident if you're watching her, because you'll see her start to sniff around, or start circling, and you'll get her outside to go...
Crates are also good for keeping puppies away from things that might be dangerous to them when we're not watching. 
But, then again, your puppy is SO young, I don't have any experience with puppies that young. Someone else might be of more help.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> -puppies don't get the signals from their bodies that they need to pee/poop at very young ages, so sometimes they're just going on about their business, and BOOM, they have to go NOW! So, be patient!


This is soooooooo true. When we adopted Sophie at 6 weeks, she did this constantly so we confined her to an area that was easier to clean up like the tiled kitchen area. We set up an ex-pen and put her crate inside with the door removed. We also took her outside every hour or two and she didn't have a problem going in the grassy area. There were times when we had to leave her for short periods and that is when we used the pee pad inside of the ex-pen. She did use it and she still didn't forget how to go outside. I stopped using the pee pad when she began tearing them apart. Now at almost 6 months, she can hold it if we time her feeding schedule and exercise just right. She's alone for about 6 hours and she still has some accidents in her ex-pen but she does hold it to go outside. Our biggest problem now is when she's very excited so I have to be quick and take her outside.

I have to agree with doximomma about 4 week old pup. I think we took Sophie too early at 6 weeks. She is very mouthy when we first got her and my adult husky did correct her a few times. I don't think it is the same or as well as if her mother or littermates could have taught her.

Good luck with your new pup.... and be patient.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would suggest returning the puppy so it can spend at least another month with its mum. You are setting yourself up for massive amounts of behavioural problems by separating the puppy from its mum at 4 weeks.


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

We can't return her to her mother. She was abandoned and was going to go to the pound if we hadn't saved her. I agree 4 wks is too young. I think she's 6 weeks now though we've had her about a week and a half now.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, in that case....good for you!  In addition to the advice you've asked for on potty training, I would recommend that you do a search, and check the stickies for issues specific to taking a very young pup. It would be so great for you to know what to expect!


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

thats my hubby and draka. I believe she's husky/G. Sheppard.


----------



## Scout_Around (Nov 16, 2010)

Though I agree 4 weeks is too young, there's not much you can do at this point like you said (by the way, it's extremely commendable that you adopted and the dog is adorable). That said, I used training pads in conjunction with a spray that let my young golden know, at that time, where to go. Both products were purchased from OUT! Pet Care and the transition to outside potty training was flawlees. In fact, Scout (my pup) seemed to do better than Sandy our older dog at the time of potty training.


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you to all of your replies. Draka has officially made her way to going outside now. She still potties in her crate at night but she doesn't poop inside. She lets us know when she has to go out. She still has accidents when she doesn't "realize" that she has to pee and she still goes in her crate. But we're almost home clear  everyone's advice helped out so much.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

That's good to hear! 
You know, lots of puppy owners set an alarm clock and take puppy out in the middle of the night, if they can't go through the night without needing to go. We did that, and I know some other members here do/did, too. It's just one more way you can help your puppy be successful (i.e. NOT go in the crate). Because, you certainly don't want her to get used to going in the crate, and think it's ok.
You also might adjust her last feeding so that she is able to poop before bedtime, and not need to go again until morning.


----------



## edzone (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like lots of great suggestions here already. One thing I didn't notice addressed (maybe I missed it) was the available space in the crate. If at all possible you should allow only enough space for your puppy to lay down comfortably. Don't give her enough room to walk around or play. As doxiemommy already mentioned, puppies don't like to go in their crate. Limiting her space will further dissuade her from going in her crate and teach her to 'hold it' just a little longer until you are able to take her outside. We did this with our cocker spaniel puppy, Sidney, and it worked great.

Good luck with the puppy!


----------

